# Climbing



## coppermouse (Oct 2, 2008)

Anyone know of any resources for someone wanting to get into climbing. Best would be video, or books or whatever.


----------



## coppermouse (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks, sorry about that, the one forum is bookmarked


----------



## 2FatGuys (Oct 2, 2008)

Recreational? Professional? Tree? Rock? Ladder? Stairs?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Oct 2, 2008)

Jeff Jepson's Climber's Companion, I think that's his name. Sherill or Wespur should have them. It's all you need, I think, climbing isn't rocket science. Check out the techniques, buy a pack of gear, and get to it. It's hard work and will require determination and dedication and of course, money.


----------



## coppermouse (Oct 2, 2008)

For cutting trees, not professional, just want to learn


----------



## Nailsbeats (Oct 2, 2008)

Climbing, although not rocket science, is very deadly if you make a mistake. 

What do mean for cutting tree's not professional? Same climbing methods whether you are a pro or not. Don't want to spend the money?


----------



## 2FatGuys (Oct 2, 2008)

Casual climbing for the purpose of cutting increases your risk. Climbing on a regular basis helps you to be more proficient and comfortable. Being uncomfortable in the tree can lead to some seriously hazardous side effects.

The best way to learn, in addition to the book mentioned by Nails, is to find someone that will work with you to train you. They can pick up on things you are doing wrong or could do better, before they become bad habits.

Climbing can be a rush... especially when you get the opportunity to bomb down big, difficult, wood... 

Start slow and low... and stay safe! Use PPE at ALL times!!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 2, 2008)

Once you get the book I'd focus on working without spikes. Not only can you practice on any tree any where but you become really good at knots and ropes. Once you get comfortable moving around the trees on rope the addition of spikes is more like another tool instead of a crutch.


----------



## Tr33Climb3r (Oct 2, 2008)

Go to school to get a degree...that way you will learn all the basic techniques and from there you can develop your own


----------



## WolverineMarine (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm not sure what part of Ohio you're from..but there is a climbing school in Akron called acrt.. www.acrtinc.com I personally went to the basic arborist class..its 5 days..costs about $720 bucks..awesome school..loved every minute of it..


----------



## Nailsbeats (Oct 2, 2008)

I just added it up and I am wearing $1500 in my avatar, that's including the 200t you can't see and of course without the bicep implants!

Who say's money can't buy skill?????????:monkey:


----------



## Adkpk (Oct 2, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> I just added it up and I am wearing $1500 in my avatar, that's including the 200t you can't see and of course without the bicep implants!
> :



Ok muscleman, he doesn't need a $600 saw to climb a tree. A basic climbing kit costs like $400. That'll be enough to find out if defying gravity is your bag. Jeff Jepson's "Climbers Companion" is a good book to start with.


----------



## Adkpk (Oct 2, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Who say's money can't buy skill?????????:monkey:



It's called education.


----------



## WolverineMarine (Oct 2, 2008)

I got the basic rope climbing kit from baileys to get me started...its got some good stuff..and I think it WAS around $400 bucks..
and the climbers companion comes with it too..


----------



## oldirty (Oct 2, 2008)

hey coppermouse. you plan on climbing these tree's for firewood?


----------



## sawinredneck (Oct 2, 2008)

GET THE BOOK!!! GET THE BOOK!! GET THE BOOK!!!!

READ IT, THEN READ IT AGAIN!! THEN REREAD IT!!!

Seeing a trend yet?

You are MUCH better off finding someone in youre area to work with and learing from them. I cannot stress how hard it is trying to learn by youreself!! Find a local company and work for free for a few days. Seriously, reading will get you part of the way, true knowledge will help you more than anything.

Slow and low cannot be stressed enough!!!

AND BUY THE BOOK!!!!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Oct 2, 2008)

oldirty said:


> hey coppermouse. you plan on climbing these tree's for firewood?



Oh, here we go again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 2, 2008)

oldirty said:


> hey coppermouse. you plan on climbing these tree's for firewood?



No, it's all about sandwich and stroytime.


----------



## coppermouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok thanks for the advice guys. I cut trees for side money which I have reinvested in my equipment, but some situations require climbing or a bucket. I may try to buy a bucket truck that needs rebuilt. I live south of Columbus. I may consider going to a school or finding a company to work with. I would like to increase my skills.


----------



## Adkpk (Oct 3, 2008)

coppermouse said:


> Ok thanks for the advice guys. I cut trees for side money which I have reinvested in my equipment, but some situations require climbing or a bucket. I may try to buy a bucket truck that needs rebuilt. I live south of Columbus. I may consider going to a school or finding a company to work with. I would like to increase my skills.



Keep us posted on how it goes. Good luck.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 3, 2008)

whats your day job?


----------



## BCMA (Oct 3, 2008)

Here are a few books and videos off of my book shelf.

1. The Tree Climber’s Companion, by Jeff Jepson
2. Tree Climbers Guide, by Sharon Lilly
3. The Fundamentals of General Tree Work, by G.F. Beranek
4. Arborist Knots for Climbing and Rigging, ISA
5. Basic Training for Tree Climbers, Six video set.
6. ArborMaster Training Video Series, Climbing Techniques.

All of these can be order either through the ISA or TCIA.


----------



## coppermouse (Oct 6, 2008)

Cool thanks for the info. My day job is an engineer designing medical research instrumentation


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (Oct 8, 2008)

coppermouse said:


> Ok thanks for the advice guys. I cut trees for side money which I have reinvested in my equipment, but some situations require climbing or a bucket. I may try to buy a bucket truck that needs rebuilt. I live south of Columbus. I may consider going to a school or finding a company to work with. I would like to increase my skills.



Gravity doesn't care if you're doing it fulltime or just for vacation cash. Don't forget it. You obviously realize that there is a right way to go about climbing...that's a big first step. Congrats! 

Again, Climbers Companion was a big help for me. I recommend that you get a length of rope...roughly 8 or ten feet... and practice every knot you can find. Even if you THINK you'll never use it. Start with tautline, Blake's hitch, the bowline, the running bowline, the timber hitch, how to back up with a half hitch, how to execute a butt hitch. Those are probably the one's you'll find yourself going to over and over for the rest of your cliimbing/trimming days. Practice them till you can do them without even thinking about it. 

SOmeone else mentioned it and I think it's by far the best way to get into the tree....find a reputable tree service and make a few bucks as a ground guy for awhile while you're learning. You'll be surprised how much there is to know that you never even thought about. At any rate...good luck and remember when you're trying ANYTHING new--

LOW AND SLOW IS THE WAY TO GO


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (Oct 8, 2008)

What part of Ohio are you in anyway?


----------



## coppermouse (Oct 8, 2008)

Just south of Columbus, near Orient


----------



## HolmenTree (Oct 8, 2008)

Go into Canada ,Toronto for example and take your climbing courses with [www.ArborCanada.com] They can teach a tree climber or arborist all they need to know.


----------



## coppermouse (Oct 8, 2008)

I just missed out on the ACRT course in Akron, it is going on this week. I do have the climber's companion on order though


----------



## WolverineMarine (Oct 8, 2008)

coppermouse said:


> I just missed out on the ACRT course in Akron, it is going on this week. I do have the climber's companion on order though



Good luck if you go to that course next yr copper...I REALLY enjoyed it..my instructors name was Shawn..my god..talk about a walking database of tree/rigging/climbing info..they offer another course on line clearance I'll be attending in the next couple of years for sure...


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (Oct 8, 2008)

coppermouse said:


> Just south of Columbus, near Orient



I'm a bit further south. I'm in Monroe, between Dayton and Cinci...lil closer to Cinci. Ever down this way lemme know. I'm not the greatest climber, but I'm proficient and safe and willing to teach ya what I know.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Oct 10, 2008)

Any of the new guys that are under 24 can get free training through Job Corps in the ACRTinc Urban Tree Worker program, on completion leave with a job and a full set of climbing gear. Can be done in 3 or 4 Months if you have a HS deploma. There are 6 centers around the US teaching this trade. 1 in OR,IL,VTAR and 2 in KY


----------



## woodchux (Oct 10, 2008)

Job Corps Tree said:


> Any of the new guys that are under 24 can get free training through Job Corps in the ACRTinc Urban Tree Worker program, on completion leave with a job and a full set of climbing gear. Can be done in 3 or 4 Months if you have a HS deploma. There are 6 centers around the US teaching this trade. 1 in OR,IL,VTAR and 2 in KY



You young fellers out there should jump on that offer!


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (Oct 10, 2008)

woodchux said:


> You young fellers out there should jump on that offer!



AMEN!! WOW what an oppurtunity!! Perhaps Job Corps should make a post somewhere to get the word out...I know it's the first I've heard of this program.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Oct 11, 2008)

This program started in 94 in southern IL., 96 in AR and so on tell we have the 6 Centers. I did not know about it until 98 or so became an Instructor in Jan. of 2000. It was all Weaver and basic tools , now it Buckingham , VT , double ended flip lines. The goal is for a Trainee complete and be ready to go and pass the ISA's Certified Tree Worker Test,not to have work for 18 Months but to ready in 4,6 Months and less. Have Trainees do it in 3 Months and have the Skills to do it. Most the Job Corps centers have Buckets trucks, Chippers, Stumper. Our center in AR we load up on all of the new tools GCRS, rigging Pulleys, Speed lines, Air Spade. Our guys get the Best training we can give.


----------



## SLlandscape (Oct 13, 2008)

Job Corps Tree said:


> Any of the new guys that are under 24 can get free training through Job Corps in the ACRTinc Urban Tree Worker program, on completion leave with a job and a full set of climbing gear. Can be done in 3 or 4 Months if you have a HS deploma. There are 6 centers around the US teaching this trade. 1 in OR,IL,VTAR and 2 in KY



I live in Dalhart Texas, which is in the north west corner of the panhandle. or about 3-4 hours north of lubbock (if you know where that is). Do you know of any places in Texas besides Irving where they have something similar to this.

Thanks


----------

